# Позвоночник Любови Полищук



## Наденька (29 Ноя 2006)

Вчерашняя трагедия повергла меня в шок.
Проблемы позвоночника Любови Григорьевны начались в детстве и были усугублены жизненными перипетиями...

Что же могло случиться, что все так трагически закончилось?
Каков диагноз?


----------



## Анатолий (29 Ноя 2006)

*позвоночник Любови Полищук*

Я то ж был в шоке!
Но пока у меня нет информации.


----------



## Лия (29 Ноя 2006)

*позвоночник Любови Полищук*

А что за вчерашняя трагедия? Что случилось?


----------



## Анатолий (29 Ноя 2006)

*позвоночник Любови Полищук*

Умерла Любовь Полищук.
На сколько мне известно, смерть связана с заболеванием позвоночника.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2006)

*позвоночник Любови Полищук*

Опухоль (рак) позвоночника.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2006)

*позвоночник Любови Полищук*

Скорее МТS, первичная вряд ли....


----------

